# Fishing Panama City



## IM4GVN (Aug 31, 2008)

I will be in PC week of Sept 17.I'm trying to arrange 10 hr trip with Capt.Mickey Locke(board member).Need 3 people to go either 18,19 or 20th.Cost is $200 plus tip.I will pay the other $500.If interested contact Capt.Mickey or send me a pm


----------



## hsiF deR (Oct 4, 2009)

Dang, I talked to him a couple days ago about trying to do a walk on 12 -17th. Looks like I am going to miss yall by a day. If your days back up for whatever reason give me a holler.


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

Due to my full time job the only days Im gonna have available during that time frame is Monday the 17th and Tues the 18th. If I can round a crew up for both days that would be fine to.....Both will be Amberjack and Grouper trips. Thanks Capt. Micks


----------



## Capt. Mickey Locke (Oct 4, 2007)

*Reel Addiction Charters Walk on trip 9/17 and 18*

I have a couple forum members wanting to get a trip togather for Monday the 17th and Tues the 18th for 10hr trips. I have 5 open seats on Monday and 3 on Tues. If your interested in either days IM or Call/Text 850-768-2327 Thanks Capt. Mickey


----------

